# Pickens County 2014-15



## Gunner308 (Sep 12, 2014)

Alright Fellas, Whatcha got going on in your neck of the woods. My crabapple trees are snapin limbs their so full. Haven't seen any acorns on the ground yet but its just around the corner. We have had some good deer movement in the mornings over the past 2 weeks. A few bucks but nothing to brag about...... yet


----------



## drewpatt (Sep 14, 2014)

Red oaks already falling as are some mtn oaks, white oaks have acorns but are hanging a lil tougher. Not much showing up yet. My 4 yr old boy went with me yesterday lol, we did see a turkey. He's all fired up.


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 16, 2014)

Saturday saw two small 8pt and a doe.  Bucks were small basket racked 8 probably one year olds.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone not named Petty having any luck?


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nope. You have to live near Harley Trail to kill deer in Pickens these day. lol


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 1, 2014)

I hunt cherokee right at the pickens line west of 575.  Haven't seen a deer this season yet out there.  White oaks raining.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 2, 2014)

NothingSafe31 said:


> Anyone not named Petty having any luck?



Both father and son have killed really good bucks


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Oct 3, 2014)

I connected on a doe yesterday evening. Had to start hunting in the middle of the oaks, versus trying to catch them on their trails. 

Has anyone seen the stud that came off Price Creek?


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 4, 2014)

Heard something about it but haven't had a chance to try and dig up a picture. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 21, 2014)

Anyone had any luck since gun season opened?


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 22, 2014)

Deer are starting to move a little better now with this cooler weather we are having. I heard a few shots over the weekend but no luck on my part. Seen a few young does and one basket six point. The acorns are all over the place. Staring to see more buck sign now as well so I'm hoping they will start to pattern rub/scrape lines soon.


----------



## bowandgun (Oct 23, 2014)

pretty quiet with all the acorns on the ground  deer dont move much with all the food.  Maybe this weekend


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 23, 2014)

^^^What y'all said! Lots of acorns for sure. I took my brother in law for his first ever hunt and he took a nice sized doe on Sunday AM. He has wanted to go hunting with me for the last 5 years and he finally followed through. 
I returned that evening and rattled up a little 4 pt while OTG, but nothing else came by. My buddy that hunts the property has seen a lot of does concentrating on the white oaks in the AM. Good luck, y'all!


----------



## drewpatt (Oct 26, 2014)

Like ya'll said lots of acorns. Started seeing a lot of buck sign maybe get one this week. Good luck all.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 26, 2014)

No luck during midday on the oaks from 1-4pm. I really need to take a day and do an AM hunt during the week and sit all day.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 2, 2014)

I have struck out during the midday hours this weekend. My buddy shot a little button buck around 10 AM today. I moved a ladder stand today and did a little scouting. I found a few rubs and no scrapes, so i am going to get the climber ready to work. BTW, the squirrels are at a premium on our property. I have seen 4 this season, that is unreal considering I could have seen 4 standing next to each other last year. Hope y'all are having better luck!


----------



## Pepper1126 (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anyone on here know much about the area on Moss Road between Carlan and Jerusalem Church Road. I was given exclusive rights to hunt an area over there but I hear that the poachers are very bad and that they will shoot at you if they see you out there. I really don't feel like getting shot over a piece of land.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 3, 2014)

Pepper there are some good deer in that area and I don't know about the poachers in that area


----------



## drewpatt (Nov 6, 2014)

Pepper1126 said:


> Does anyone on here know much about the area on Moss Road between Carlan and Jerusalem Church Road. I was given exclusive rights to hunt an area over there but I hear that the poachers are very bad and that they will shoot at you if they see you out there. I really don't feel like getting shot over a piece of land.


Good area lots of deer, poaching not as bad as you were told.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 7, 2014)

Broke the ice this evening, busted a doe as I was walking out and laid her down with the .30-06. Bang, Flop! I will be headed back out in the AM. Good luck everyone and be safe in the AM!


----------



## firemedic1516 (Nov 9, 2014)

Any one know of a place I can hunt in pickens? The land I was hunting turned into a hunting club


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Nov 12, 2014)

Not to jinx myself, but this is shaping up to be my 2nd worst season ever. My place went from being a petting zoo last year to an absolute ghost town.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 19, 2014)

Walked up to the mountain yesterday around 5 pm to try and catch a buck on a rubline I had discovered a few weeks ago. I stopped in the middle of the trail to look and listen along the ridge line, and that is when I saw these 2 gals coming down towards me. I thought that they may have big boy coming right behind them, but as they were slowing and browsing and it was getting close to dark it became apparent it was now or never to get the meat in the freezer. I got set in a standing position with my Savage 111 .30-06 and waited until they were 60 yds away (in other words, closer to the trail) before I took the first big one down with the Barnes Vortx 168gr. TTSX. Neck shot, BANG, FLOP. The smaller doe ran for 15 yds and stopped slightly quartering away, NormaUSA Kalahari 150 gr. bullet through the boiler room (that is a bad, bad bullet, devastating). She ran 10 yards and dropped. 
It was so cold while processing that my knives were sticking to the wet table, and my Sierra Nevada Celebration was colder than ROCKY MOUNTAIN COLD.  Sorry for the long post, but it has been slow for me in the woods this year, and also seemingly slow on this thread. It was a great hunt and I am so thankful for the meat provided to my family by the Good Lord.


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 20, 2014)

The county is getting hot fellas. Better be in the woods this weekend. Gonna be an active one.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 26, 2014)

I left work and headed to the mountain to check my trail cam. As soon as I got into the woods, it just felt right. I looked up towards a ridgeline and, lo and behold, this fella had his nose to the ground and was paying no attention to the guy with a rifle in the woods. I sent a 140 gr. Federal Trophy Copper his way from my Savage 110 .270. It entered through the rib cage and stuck in the base of the neck after cracking the backbone. 
He was beginning to smell and his neck was pretty swollen. This is the first buck I have seen in the woods this year and I was so thankful to see him go into my cooler! This will put us close to my goal for meat this year, so now I can focus on big boy. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## drewpatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Not seen very many, but here's a 3&1/2 yr old 7 pt, rack a lil messed up but good mass & big body


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 9, 2014)

That's gnarly man. Good job.


----------



## try2shoot (Dec 9, 2014)

I killed the 6 point on the 30th and my brother killed the 10 point on the 3rd. Taxidermist aged it at 3 1/2 years. Don't you just love hunting where you have to tie them up so they will not slide back down the mountain!


----------



## drewpatt (Dec 9, 2014)

try2shoot said:


> I killed the 6 point on the 30th and my brother killed the 10 point on the 3rd. Taxidermist aged it at 3 1/2 years. Don't you just love hunting where you have to tie them up so they will not slide back down the mountain!



Good deal, they are really on the move now.


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 10, 2014)

try2shoot said:


> I killed the 6 point on the 30th and my brother killed the 10 point on the 3rd. Taxidermist aged it at 3 1/2 years. Don't you just love hunting where you have to tie them up so they will not slide back down the mountain!



Where abouts did the 10 pointer come from? I've got one on camera that looks alot like him Congrats on the deer


----------



## try2shoot (Dec 11, 2014)

we have the small club that starts at the county line on hwy 53 above Fairmount


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 13, 2014)

try2shoot said:


> I killed the 6 point on the 30th and my brother killed the 10 point on the 3rd. Taxidermist aged it at 3 1/2 years. Don't you just love hunting where you have to tie them up so they will not slide back down the mountain!



Nice deer! I love a good death slide but I hate seeing it going away from the trail!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 20, 2014)

Headed out early AM. Taking the 06 and the bow. I scouted out a pretty sweet spot and hope to connect one way or another. Good luck all!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 21, 2014)

Skunked. Lots of good sign, just not there when I was there. Countdown is on guys, I hope to put a few more in the freezer. Good luck!


----------

